# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ECC81 & EL34 SE TUBE AMPLIFIER

## dinos.liaskos

καλησπέρα σας! μετά από μερικούς μήνες θεωρίας πολύ διάβασμα ψάξιμο υλικών

για την (τις) κατασκευές και παρά πολλά post'sστο συγκεκριμένο νήμα ......

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=91105

είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας παρουσιάσω το πρώτο μου ενισχυτακι....!
είναι ένα se με προενισχυτριες τις ecc81 και τελικές τις γνωστές  el34..!

το σχέδιο είναι του  aris285 και βρίσκεται εδω......

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67466
οι μετασχηματιστές είναι από Αντωνιάδη και το σασί (πλαίσιο) της normabox 30x20x8
η βαφή είναι από τα χεράκια μου..επιλέχτηκε ένα χρώμα ματ γκρι ώστε να ξεχωρίζουν
οι μαύροι εξόδου και υψηλής...! για το λόγο ότι δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω άλλες τρύπες
τα υλικά και οι κοσες  πάτησαν σε βίδες μετασχηματιστών
και βάσεις λυχνιών.....πράγμα που δυσκόλεψε την κατασκευή !
το ότι το έφτιαξα όμως με κoσες μ έκανε να καταλάβω καλυτέρα το σχέδιο
σε κάθε στάδιο τoυ!
τα δυο οργανάκια δείχνουν την τάση στις προενισχυτριες!
βόμβος.....απλά δεν υπάρχει πουθενά! τον ανοίγεις και απλά
είναι σαν να μη δουλεύει αν δεν πατήσεις το play από το cd player!
εντυπώσεις.......
ο ήχος του πραγματικά φοβερός! δεν μπορώ να τον περιγράψω..αλλά οι έχων
λαμπατο ενισχυτή με κατανοούν! απαλός γλυκός σε μπάσα και υψηλές
είναι πραγματικά απίστευτος! παραμόρφωση δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχει παρά μόνο σε cd
με πολύ δυνατή εγγραφή και αυτό στο τέλος του φάσματος του ποτενσιόμετρου!
αυτη τη στιγμη παιζει με ηχεια δυο στηλες της coda 120 watt & 92db

στην πορεία θα μπει κ ένας προενισχυτης λαμπατος
μπροστά για βινύλιο..όποτε εκεί πλέον θα αποδώσει τα μέγιστα ως προς τον ήχο!
έκανα ορισμένα κατασκευαστικά λάθη......... λόγο και εμπειρίας που δυσκόλεψαν 
την συνδεσμολογία των υλικών! έκανα και κάποιες αλλαγές στην πορεία και το βελτίωσα 
και οπτικά αλλά και στον ήχο...σιγά  σιγα μαθαίνουμε και μείς!

να ευχαριστήσω τους:

p.gabr-VaselPi-nick1974-spirakos-ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ- ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

που μπήκαν στη διαδικασία να βοηθήσουν με παρεμβάσεις
και πολύ θεωρία!

specialthanks to aris285   για όλες τις απορίες που μου έλυσε
πάνω στο σχέδιο του υλικά...καθώς και σε σχέδια που έφτιαξε
για μένα!

και φυσικά ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στον.....
Dimitris AR          για την μεγάλη βοήθεια που μου προσέφερε
απλόχερα.........................σχέδια εξηγήσεις διευκρινήσεις απορίες!

κόστος κατασκευής:
πλαίσιο                                                  10 ευρώ

μετ/της υψηλής                       40 ευρώ

μετ/τες εξόδου                        90 ευρώ  και οι δυο  (με τον καλό πυρήνα)

λυχνίες                                                 90 ευρώ

αντιστάσεις/πυκνωτές  45 ευρώ

μπορνες διακόπτες            10 ευρώ

βαφή-αστάρι                              14 ευρώ

όργανα                                                20 ευρώ

παρακάτω  παραθέτω  Φώτο από τα σταδια της κατασκευής

και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα!
έπεται κ συνεχεια........

ανοιγμα τρυπων....ξύσιμο...ασταρωμα...βαψιμο:


συνδεσμολογια υλικων :

----------

AKHS (11-04-18), 

aris285 (11-04-18), 

SeAfasia (29-01-21)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

και το τελικο αποτελεσμα:

----------

Dimitris AR (09-04-18), 

SeAfasia (29-01-21)

----------


## nick1974

Ντινο πανεμορφο, 
απλα θελω να σε πληροφορησω οτι υπαρχουν στο εμποριο (στο Κινεζικο εμποριο τεσπα) και vumeter ακριβως πανομοιοτυπα με τα βολτομετρα που εβαλες τα οποια ειναι ψιλοαχρηστα.
Κυκλοφορουν μαλιστα σε δυο εκδοχες, με κιτρινο και με μπλε φωτισμο.
btw κι εγω δεν ειμαι καλυτερος, μιλλιαμπερομετρα εβαλα, και μετα ειδα πως υπαρχουν και vu σε τετοιο vintage στυλ και μαλιστα ειχε και το μαγαζι απ το οποιο πηρα τα μιλλιαμπερομετρα  :Lol:  
Επισεις, αν ποτε τον ξαναβαλεις στον παγκο βγαλε ρε συ αυτη την αηδια το διακοπτη on-off. Ο ενυσχυτακος ειναι πανεμορφος για να χει αυτο το εκτρωμα  :Tongue2:  (υπαρχουν ενα σωρω ομορφοι διακοπτες και περιστροφικοι, και μπουτονοειδεις κτλ κτλ κτλ)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

φιλε nick1974 καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα! τα εχω δει τα vumeter & μιλλιαμπερομετρα αλλα ειναι 35mm....αυτα τα ειχα απλα και τα εβαλα για μοστρα περισοτερο..
οχι οτι κανουν κατι το ιδιαιτερο! επισεις εχω παραγγειλει και απο αυτα που λες αλλα βλεπεις....κινα..αργουν! θα τα δεις στο επομενο!
οι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου και υψηλης ειναι απο αντωνιαδη...θεσσαλονικη...! το αναφερω και ποιο πανω...αλλα εκανα μεγαλο post και δεν θα το προσεξες! ο διακοπτης μπηκε επιτηδες :Tongue2: 
ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!
προσπαθησα παντως!

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Παρα πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή αν και δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ με τον ήχο δεν με κερδισε ποτέ σαν αντικειμενο (τουλαχιστον προς το παρον...),  αλλα νομιζω είνα αξιο λόγου η επαγγελματικότητα της όψης του κουτιου σου και της ολης κατασκευης. Δεν μπορω να διακρίνω δεν εχω και την εμπειρια είναι αλουμινι ή λαμαρινα το κουτι?

Καποιες λεπτομερειες για την βαφή? Σπρεύ με καποιο καλο προιον οπως πχ τα motip metallic ή πιστόλι βαφης? Ασταρωμα πριν κτλ?

----------


## nick1974

> φιλε nick1974 καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα! τα εχω δει τα vumeter & μιλλιαμπερομετρα αλλα ειναι 35mm....αυτα τα ειχα απλα και τα εβαλα για μοστρα περισοτερο..
> οχι οτι κανουν κατι το ιδιαιτερο! επισεις εχω παραγγειλει και απο αυτα που λες αλλα βλεπεις....κινα..αργουν! θα τα δεις στο επομενο!



ειδικα το τελευταιο τριμηνο τετραμηνο υπαρχει πολυ περισσοτερη καθυστερηση απ οτι περυσι τετοια εποχη... οταν τα βαλεις ειναι ευκαιρια να αλλαξεις και το διακοπτη  :Tongue2: 





> οι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου και υψηλης ειναι απο αντωνιαδη...θεσσαλονικη...! το αναφερω και ποιο πανω...αλλα εκανα μεγαλο post και δεν θα το προσεξες!



το προσεξα μετα γι αυτο και εσβησα την ερωτηση  :Biggrin: 





> ο διακοπτης μπηκε επιτηδες



γιατι πιστευεις στο ματιασμα?  :hahahha:  





> προσπαθησα παντως!



φιλε μια χαρα. Ειδικα για πρωτο λαμπατο δε το συζηταμε καθολου.
αντε να τον χαρεις και καλα ακουσματα.  :Smile: 
Τα ηχεια σου μπορει να μην ειναι το οτι καλυτερο, αλλα ειναι απ το οτι πιο τιμιο. Τα χω κι εγω και τα βαλα στο home theater γιατι δε μου περισευαν να καθομαι να φτιαχνω ενα σωρω ηχεια και με λιγο καλο στησιμο εχουν πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα. 
Το βασικο ειναι ελεω διπολου να στηθουν σε σωστη αποσταση απ τον τοιχο

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Καλησπέρα, 

Συγχαρητήρια, πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή, μπορείς να μας δείξεις λίγο από κάτω σε τι ποδαράκια πατάει ;

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Παρα πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή αν και δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ με τον ήχο δεν με κερδισε ποτέ σαν αντικειμενο (τουλαχιστον προς το παρον...),  αλλα νομιζω είνα αξιο λόγου η επαγγελματικότητα της όψης του κουτιου σου και της ολης κατασκευης. Δεν μπορω να διακρίνω δεν εχω και την εμπειρια είναι αλουμινι ή λαμαρινα το κουτι?
> 
> Καποιες λεπτομερειες για την βαφή? Σπρεύ με καποιο καλο προιον οπως πχ τα motip metallic ή πιστόλι βαφης? Ασταρωμα πριν κτλ?



φιλε eleCtroAsxetos χρονια πολλα και σε σενα! η βαφη ειναι ματ γκρι για σομπες ξυλου και τζακια μεταλικα...με μια αμυδρη δοση γιαλαδας....! στεγνωνει
σχεδον ακαριαια αλλα μετα θελει φουρνο για να δεσει η βαφη! το σασι ειναι αλουμινιο κατα παραγγελια 30χ20χ8 και μετα τις τρυπες τριφτηκε οπως βλεπεις στις πρωτες φωτο...και μετα ασταρωθηκε με ειδικο ασταρι για μεταλα! αφου τραβηξε το ασταρι το εβαψα με το συγκεκριμενο spray  και μολις στεγνωσε κ αυτο  καλα μετα απο 30 λεπτα...μπηκε στο φουρνο της κουζινας για μια ωρα στους 150 βαθμους! αυτα με το μαγειρεμα! :Wink:

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπερα...με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα το γυρισω αναποδα θα βγαλω φωτο
και θα την ανεβασω! ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια φιλε ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

----------


## nick1974

> φιλε eleCtroAsxetos χρονια πολλα και σε σενα! η βαφη ειναι ματ γκρι για σομπες ξυλου και τζακια μεταλικα...με μια αμυδρη δοση γιαλαδας....! στεγνωνει
> σχεδον ακαριαια αλλα μετα θελει φουρνο για να δεσει η βαφη! το σασι ειναι αλουμινιο κατα παραγγελια 30χ20χ8 και μετα τις τρυπες τριφτηκε οπως βλεπεις στις πρωτες φωτο...και μετα ασταρωθηκε....! αφου τραβηξε το ασταρι το εβαψα με το συγκεκριμενο spray  και μολις στεγνωσε κ αυτο  καλα μετα απο 30 λεπτα...μπηκε στο φουρνο της κουζινας για μια ωρα στους 150 βαθμους! αυτα με το μαγειρεμα!




Ε ΟΧΙ ρε γμτ...
πριν 2 ωρες τελειωσα με ενα μερος απ το κουτι μιας κατασκευης που ετοιμαζω και χρησιμοποιησα το κλασικο ακρυλικο σπρει ματ μαυρης βαφης...
Αν ειχα σκεφτει πως πρεπει να υπαρχει καποια βαφη φουρνου που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει σε απλο φουρνο κουζινας θα χα βαλει αυτη...  :Sad:

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Ε ΟΧΙ ρε γμτ...
> πριν 2 ωρες τελειωσα με ενα μερος απ το κουτι μιας κατασκευης που ετοιμαζω και χρησιμοποιησα το κλασικο ακρυλικο σπρει ματ μαυρης βαφης...
> Αν ειχα σκεφτει πως πρεπει να υπαρχει καποια βαφη φουρνου που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει σε απλο φουρνο κουζινας θα χα βαλει αυτη...



ο φουρνος ειναι προαιρετικος απλα δενει καλυτερα η βαφη..δεν ξερω να σου πω πως θα συμπεριφερονταν αν δεν εμπαινε στο φουρνο...!
απλα να ξερεις ρισκαρισα πολλα @# απ τη γυναικα μ αυτο...ευτηχως που ελειπε! :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

τωρα οτι και να ταν το βαψα, δεν θα ξαναλυσω τα αλουμινια για να το ξαναβαψω (το κουτι αποτελειται απο αλουμινιο, ξυλο, γυαλι και μπρουτζο) οποτε  οτι ειναι ειναι...
αν ομως ειχα σκεφτει πως η βαφες φουρνου μπορουσαν να μπουν στο φουρνο της κουζινας εννωειται θα χα παρει μια τετοια

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> ο φουρνος ειναι προαιρετικος απλα δενει καλυτερα η βαφη..δεν ξερω να σου πω πως θα συμπεριφερονταν αν δεν εμπαινε στο φουρνο...!
> απλα να ξερεις ρισκαρισα πολλα @# απ τη γυναικα μ αυτο...ευτηχως που ελειπε!



αν δεις να εχει μεινει καποια μυρωδια στο φουρνο...δεν ξερω πως φευγει! καλη τύχη! :Tongue2:

----------


## nick1974

ξερω εγω που χα βαλει μια καρτα γραφικων και μου παραψηθηκε: ενα βαζακι με σοδα (η ενα κιλο σοδα αν θες να κανεις stealth / ninja κινησεις  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> αν δεις να εχει μεινει καποια μυρωδια στο φουρνο...δεν ξερω πως φευγει! καλη τύχη!




οι οδηγιες ελεγαν να ψηθει στους 170..εγω το εβαλα στους 150 για λιγο παραπανω απο μια ωρα! μετα και εφοσων ψηθηκε το φαγητο...τον περασα με 
καθαριστικο φουρνου και τον ανοιξα παλι για κανενα μισαωρο στους 250...και ολα καλα! :Biggrin: 
φυσικα δεν ελεγε για φουρνο σπιτιου....αυτο ειναι απλα ελληνικη πατεντα...ξερεις....! :Tongue2:

----------


## nick1974

btw αν παιζεις CD η απο PC δοκιμασε να βαλεις στην εισοδο ενα τετοιο https://www.tubecad.com/2013/06/blog0265.htm
Θα δεις πραγματικα αλλη διασταση στον ηχο. Σχεδον σα να ακους απο αναλογικο.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Πολλα συγχαρητηρια Κωνσταντινε ! , μπραβο πολυ ωραια κατασκευη μεσα και εξω , δειχνει ανθρωπο με μερακι και ζηλο να μαθει πολλα πραγματα γυρω απο κατασκευες , τοπολογιες και ενισχυτικα σταδια , καλες ακροασεις λοιπον και καλη συνεχεια με τις επομενες κατασκευες και οτι  βοηθεια χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε ! .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Πολλα συγχαρητηρια Κωνσταντινε ! , μπραβο πολυ ωραια κατασκευη μεσα και εξω , δειχνει ανθρωπο με μερακι και ζηλο να μαθει πολλα πραγματα γυρω απο κατασκευες , τοπολογιες και ενισχυτικα σταδια , καλες ακροασεις λοιπον και καλη συνεχεια με τις επομενες κατασκευες και οτι  βοηθεια χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε ! .



δημητρη χρονια πολλα...σ ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια...η βοηθεια σου στο τεχνικο κοματι ηταν παραπανω απο σημαντικη! ειναι μερικα πραγματακια που αν δεν στα εξηγησει καποιος δεν βγαζεις ακρη...!οπως ειχα πει και παλιοτερα στο αλλο νημα..δεν ειχα εμπειρια απο το κοματι audio..ομως τωρα εχω καποια εφοδια και γνωσεις για να παω παρακατω...και πραγματικα και συ εισαι ενας ανθρωπος που του αρεσει να βοηθαει και ειναι τιμη σου αυτο!

----------


## Dimitris AR

> δημητρη χρονια πολλα...σ ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια...η βοηθεια σου στο τεχνικο κοματι ηταν παραπανω απο σημαντικη! ειναι μερικα πραγματακια που αν δεν στα εξηγησει καποιος δεν βγαζεις ακρη...!οπως ειχα πει και παλιοτερα στο αλλο νημα..δεν ειχα εμπειρια απο το κοματι audio..ομως τωρα εχω καποια εφοδια και γνωσεις για να παω παρακατω...και πραγματικα και συ εισαι ενας ανθρωπος που του αρεσει να βοηθαει και ειναι τιμη σου αυτο!



Χρονια πολλα Κωνσταντινε και να σαι καλα , οπως ειπες εγω λιγη βοηθεια εδωσα , καποιες συμβουλες - επεξηγησεις σε τεχνικα θεματα , απο εκει και περα εσυ εβαλες τα δυνατα σου και με τον ζηλο και το μερακι σου , κατεληξες σε αυτη την πανεμορφη κατασκευη ! .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

ενα μικρο βιντεακι ετσι για να το ακουσετε και λιγο..δυστηχως η ευκρινια και ο ηχος δεν ειναι
και ο καλυτερος γιατι ειναι απο smarphone αλλα μια μικρη γευση θα παρετε!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Ε ΟΧΙ ρε γμτ...
> πριν 2 ωρες τελειωσα με ενα μερος απ το κουτι μιας κατασκευης που ετοιμαζω και χρησιμοποιησα το κλασικο ακρυλικο σπρει ματ μαυρης βαφης...
> Αν ειχα σκεφτει πως πρεπει να υπαρχει καποια βαφη φουρνου που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει σε απλο φουρνο κουζινας θα χα βαλει αυτη...



αρα κατι ετοιμαζεις nick1974....θα δουμε κατι πολυ ωραιο αν καταλαβα καλα!

----------


## aris285

Κωνσταντινε χρονια πολα. Τωρα ατο ειδα το εργαλειο. φοβερο μηχανημα συγχαρητήρια. 
Τελικά δεν την εβαλες την EM80 αλλα απ'οτι βλεπω υπαρχει χώρος για να μπει αργότερα.
οι λαμπες τι μαρκα ειναι? για CVC μου μιαζουν.
Αντε καλα ακουσματα να εχεις .

----------


## nick1974

> αρα κατι ετοιμαζεις nick1974....θα δουμε κατι πολυ ωραιο αν καταλαβα καλα!




ναι, εναν υπολογιστη...
Μια απ αυτες τις μερες θα ανοιξω θεμα και εδω και θα αρχισω να ανεβαζω φωτος της πορειας...
για να παρεις μια γευση, το κουτι ειναι κτηνακι φτιαγμενο με ξυλο, γυαλι, μπρουτζο και αλουμινιο, περιλαμβανει υδροψυξη με 4πλο reactor μεσα σε δικο του γυαλινο room και εχει θεσεις για DAC, ενισχυτη ακουστικων με λυχνιες και semi-linear power supply.
ετσι για μια πρωτη εικονα σου ανεβαζω δυο φωτο -ακομα στα "μπετα" βεβαια- για να παρεις μια ιδεα για τι πραμα προκειται


 

hardware θα μεταφερθει το υπαρχον το οποιο ειναι αρκετα δυνατο και υποστηριζει 1 full gaming rig  2k+ 1 home entertainment  / light gaming rig 4k ταυτοχρονα με χρηση ASTER Control

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Κωνσταντινε χρονια πολα. Τωρα ατο ειδα το εργαλειο. φοβερο μηχανημα συγχαρητήρια. 
> Τελικά δεν την εβαλες την EM80 αλλα απ'οτι βλεπω υπαρχει χώρος για να μπει αργότερα.
> οι λαμπες τι μαρκα ειναι? για CVC μου μιαζουν.
> Αντε καλα ακουσματα να εχεις .



καλησπερα αρη και χρονια πολλα! βοηθησες και συ αρκετα γ αυτο! οι em 80 ηρθαν αλλα το ειχα ειδη τελειωσει μετα μεγαλη βδομαδα και ετσι δεν το εβαλα ξανα στο χειρουργειο! οι λυχνειες εναι slovenia jj tesla και οι μικρες ρωσιδες! πραγματικα παιζει απιστευτα αρη! ψαλιδισμα μονο σε πολυ δυνατη ενταση και οχι παντα!  CVC εχω τεσσερις 6l6 θα ειναι για παρακατω!
πραγματικα αλλος ηχος! παμε γ αλλα τωρα...κατι ετοιμαζω αληθεια ειναι....... :Wink:

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> ναι, εναν υπολογιστη...
> Μια απ αυτες τις μερες θα ανοιξω θεμα και εδω και θα αρχισω να ανεβαζω φωτος της πορειας...
> για να παρεις μια γευση, το κουτι ειναι κτηνακι φτιαγμενο με ξυλο, γυαλι, μπρουτζο και αλουμινιο, περιλαμβανει υδροψυξη με 4πλο reactor μεσα σε δικο του γυαλινο room και εχει θεσεις για DAC, ενισχυτη ακουστικων με λυχνιες και semi-linear power supply.
> ετσι για μια πρωτη εικονα σου ανεβαζω δυο φωτο -ακομα στα "μπετα" βεβαια- για να παρεις μια ιδεα για τι πραμα προκειται
> 
> 
>  
> 
> hardware θα μεταφερθει το υπαρχον το οποιο ειναι αρκετα δυνατο και υποστηριζει 1 full gaming rig  2k+ 1 home entertainment  / light gaming rig 4k ταυτοχρονα με χρηση ASTER Control



ωραιο πραγμα nick...οντως θα ειναι τρελο μηχανακι..με υδροψυξη...την οποια γνωριζω καλα.. σε pciaaa αλλα το κερασακι στην τουρτα θα ειναι το προενυσχητακι το λαμπατο και η συνεχεια του! φοβερο φιλε...θα περιμενω να το δω.....ολα σε ενα νοικοκυρεμενα! :Biggrin:

----------


## aris285

μηπως δοκιμασες να τον δουλεψεις  με τις 6L6 να δεις πως ακουγεται?

----------


## dinos.liaskos

αυτο που προσεξα εδω και ενα μηνα ειναι πως βδομαδα τη βδομαδα αλλαξε προς το καλυτερο ο ηχος...εγινε πως να τω πω....ποιο ξεκουραστος
ποιο απαλος....γλυκος με την ιδια ισχυ παντα...!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> μηπως δοκιμασες να τον δουλεψεις  με τις 6L6 να δεις πως ακουγεται?



οχι δεν δοκιμασα αλλα το εχω στο προγραμα να το κανω αυτο...απλα πρεπει  να αλλαξω τις αντιστασεις
καθοδου...και δεν εχω δει ακομη τι πρεπει να βαλω θα το ψαξω λιγο.....θα κανω την αλλαγη και θα ενημερωσω!

----------


## Hulk

Καλημέρα!
πολυ όμορφη κατασκευή και μερακλίδικη! Καλοάκουστος να είναι και ‘εις ανώτερα’

----------


## aris285

> αυτο που προσεξα εδω και ενα μηνα ειναι πως βδομαδα τη βδομαδα αλλαξε προς το καλυτερο ο ηχος...εγινε πως να τω πω....ποιο ξεκουραστος
> ποιο απαλος....γλυκος με την ιδια ισχυ παντα...!



Αυτο παντα γινεται μεχρι να στρωσουν οι λαμπες θελουν 50 εως 100 ωρες λειτουργειας. στην αρχη ο ηχος θυμηζει πιο πολυ τρανζιστορ.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Καλημέρα!
> πολυ όμορφη κατασκευή και μερακλίδικη! Καλοάκουστος να είναι και ‘εις ανώτερα’



ευχαριστω φιλε Hulk νασαι καλα..το ζητουμενο ειναι οτι βγηκε περιπου οπως το περιμενα...και ο ηχος του αψογος για κατασκευη
σε κοσες!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπερα σας! προχθες δοκιμασα το ενισχυτακι και με τις 6l6....! δυο απο μια τετραδα που εχω cvc !
εκανα μια μικρη αλλαγη στην καθοδο...και τα αποτελεσματα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα απ οτι περιμενα!
το ενισχυτακι πηρε τα πανω του....! ποιο δυνατο και με σχεδον καθολου παραμορφωση στο τελος
της ισχυος του! επισεις προσθεσα ενα γκατζετακι στην εισοδο του ! ειναι προενισχυτακι με την 6j1
που παρεμβαλεται πριν το μικτη......ο οποιος εκτελει χρεη προενισχυσης για το πικαπ ποιο διπλα!
ο ηχος του βινυλιου παραγματικα απιστευτος! δεν θυμαμαι να το ειχα ξανα ακουσει αυτο! δηλαδη
κατι να παιζει με τετοια χροια και τοσο μελωδικα..! αυτο που λοιπει τωρα ειναι να μπει στο σετακι
ενας προενισχυτης λαμπατος  RΙΑΑ ωστε να βγει ο μικτης και να ειναι ολα απο την ιδια ρατσα!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπέρα σας! έγιναν ορισμένες αλλαγές στον ενισχυτή! καταρχήν αλλάχτηκε ο μετασχηματιστής υψηλής τάσης!
βγήκε ο 260 volt ac 240ma.....( υπό φορτίο η τάση ήταν 325 volt)....και μπήκε ένας 275 volt ac 400ma! έτσι πλέον έχουμε
ανοδική τάση 385 volt dc ! ( υπό φορτίο η τάση είναι 365 volt ) ! οι αντιστασεις καθοδου εμειναν ως ειχαν δηλαδη 470 ohm !
 επίσης τοποθετήθηκαν στην έξοδο δυο el34 RSD που έβγαλε ένας φίλος από έναν ενισχυτή fender! τα αποτελέσματα είναι
εντυπωσιακά!  πολύ ποιο γεμάτος ήχος σε όλο το φάσμα της ισχύος του ενισχυτή! ποιο καθαρά και γλυκά πρίμα....και ποιο 
καθαρό βαθύ μπάσο! έχουν σημαντική διαφορά αυτές οι λυχνίες από άλλες που έχω δοκιμάσει! φυσικά ίσως βοηθάει και η
τάση.....αλλά ακούω μεγάλες διαφορές στο αυτί! έχει δηλαδή πιο πολύ ψυχή ο πιτσιρίκος....!
γιατί έρχεται όπου να ναι και ο μεγαλύτερος αδερφός!  :Wink:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ...Επισεις, αν ποτε τον ξαναβαλεις στον παγκο βγαλε ρε συ αυτη την αηδια το διακοπτη on-off. Ο ενυσχυτακος ειναι πανεμορφος για να χει αυτο το εκτρωμα  (υπαρχουν ενα σωρω ομορφοι διακοπτες και περιστροφικοι, και μπουτονοειδεις κτλ κτλ κτλ)



Υπάρχει όμως και η αντίθετη άποψη: Με τον διακόπτη αυτόν φαίνεται ότι η κατασκευή 
είναι ερασιτεχνική.

----------

Dragonborn (10-09-18)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Υπάρχει όμως και η αντίθετη άποψη: Με τον διακόπτη αυτόν φαίνεται ότι η κατασκευή 
> είναι ερασιτεχνική.



ναι φίλε Γαληνίτης......! τα έχω ακούσει γ αυτόν τον διακόπτη..! είχα μερικούς και τους έβαλα! φυσικά δεν είπα
ποτέ ότι είμαι επαγγελματίας κατασκευαστής! απλά μου αρέσει το σπορ και προσπαθώ να φτιάξω κάποια πραγματάκια!
θα αλλάξουμε σχέδιο στα επόμενα!

----------


## Dragonborn

> Με τον διακόπτη αυτόν φαίνεται ότι η κατασκευή είναι ερασιτεχνική.



Ενώ ο αντίστοιχος διακόπτης στον προενισχυτή που έβαλε παραπάνω είναι πολύ ωραίος.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Και η γνωστη Αμερικανικη εταιρια Atmasphere που φτιαχνει  OTL ενισχυτες , χρησημοποιει τετοιους διακοπτες  :Tongue2:   :Smile:  .

----------


## nick1974

Ναι, δώστε του και θάρρος, επειδή έχει βρει ένα τσουβαλι τέτοιους διακόπτες να γεμίσει τον τόπο μ αυτούς 

Τουλάχιστο στα εργοστασιακά που χουν χρησιμοποιηθεί δε βάζουν τα ταμπελακια που γράφουν on off.







Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Ναι, δώστε του και θάρρος, επειδή έχει βρει ένα τσουβαλι τέτοιους διακόπτες να γεμίσει τον τόπο μ αυτούς 
> 
> Τουλάχιστο στα εργοστασιακά που χουν χρησιμοποιηθεί δε βάζουν τα ταμπελακια που γράφουν on off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



αμα ειναι τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα που γραφει ο διακοπτης on off να το βγαλουμε ρε παιδια μη βαρατε! :Wink: 
αλλα και αλλοι συναδελφοι παλαιοτεροι απο μενα χρησιμοποιησαν αυτον το διακοπτη! π.χ p.gabr
και στα δυο παρακατω ενισχυτακια!



υπομονη δεν εχω πολλους ακομη! :Lol:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> αμα ειναι τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα που γραφει ο διακοπτης on off να το βγαλουμε ρε παιδια μη βαρατε!
> αλλα και αλλοι συναδελφοι παλαιοτεροι απο μενα χρησιμοποιησαν αυτον το διακοπτη! π.χ p.gabr
> και στα δυο παρακατω ενισχυτακια!
> 
> 
> 
> υπομονη δεν εχω πολλους ακομη!



Προχώρα εσύ , πάντα ψάχνουμε να βρούμε κάποιο ελάττωμα στα ωραία !!! Στα περσικά χαλιά που έχουν εκατομμύρια κόμπους κάνουν σκόπιμα έναν λάθος γιατί θεωρούν βλασφημία προς τον Θεό να είναι τόσο τέλειο !!!

----------


## nick1974

> Στα περσικά χαλιά που έχουν εκατομμύρια κόμπους κάνουν σκόπιμα έναν λάθος γιατί θεωρούν βλασφημία προς τον Θεό να είναι τόσο τέλειο !!!



επιβεβαιωνω  :Tongue2:   :hahahha:

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> επιβεβαιωνω



τι πειραχτήρι είσαι ρε παιδί μου......! μέχρι και από δω έβγαλες το on off....? :Laugh:

----------


## nick1974

> τι πειραχτήρι είσαι ρε παιδί μου......! μέχρι και από δω έβγαλες το on off....?




οχι εγω βρε, ο Περσης... 
...ειπε να κανει ενα λαθος για να μη του το ματιασουν οχι να το καταντησει αηδια  :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> οχι εγω βρε, ο Περσης... 
> ...ειπε να κανει ενα λαθος για να μη του το ματιασουν οχι να το καταντησει αηδια



Εντάξει Νίκο μου, πλάκα πλάκα όμως φθάνει να γίνετε κουραστικό, δεν είμαστε παιδάκια κι έχουμε τους εγωισμούς μας όλοι (αλλιώς δεν θα είμασταν εδώ μέσα) ίσως να καταντάει λίγο κουραστικό καμιά φορά για κάποιους, κι έχουμε προσπαθήσει πολύ για να ολοκληρώσουμε κάτι έστω κι αν από τη λαχτάρα της παρουσίασης ή την έλειψη καλής αισθητικής (ή περί ορέξεως ... κολοκυθόπιτα ) προκύπτει κάτι όχι και τόσο αρεστό σε όλους !!!! 
Δεν νομίζω να θες να δείχνεις τόσο αντιπαθής, με τόσες γνώσεις που έχεις .... 
Υ.Γ. εκτός κι αν γνωρίζεις τον Κωνσταντίνο από το νηπιαγωγείο, τότε κακώς ασχολήθηκα ....

----------


## nick1974

> Υ.Γ. εκτός κι αν γνωρίζεις τον Κωνσταντίνο από το νηπιαγωγείο, τότε κακώς ασχολήθηκα ....



οχι δε τον γνωριζω τοσο, αλλα τα ψιλολεμε κι εκτος φορουμ. Νομιζω η πειραχτικη διαθεση αστεισμου ειναι ξεκαθαρη παντως (οχι πως δε μισω αυτους τους διακοπτες αλλα αλλο αυτο) :Tongue2:

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> οχι δε τον γνωριζω τοσο, αλλα τα ψιλολεμε κι εκτος φορουμ. Νομιζω η πειραχτικη διαθεση αστεισμου ειναι ξεκαθαρη παντως (οχι πως δε μισω αυτους τους διακοπτες αλλα αλλο αυτο)



μα φυσικα και δεν πηγαμε νηπιαγωγείο με τον nick....!  :Biggrin:   ενταξει....ο nick εχει ενα θεμα 
με αυτον τον τυπο διακοπτων αλλα οκ! το θεμα σηκωνει αναλυση αλλα οχι επι της παρουσης!  :Biggrin: 
αν το μονο λαθος που εκανα ειναι ( ο διακοπτης ) τοτε δηλωνω εθνικα υπερηφανος!  :Thumbup: 
και μια φωτο για τον  nick !

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> μα φυσικα και δεν πηγαμε νηπιαγωγείο με τον nick....!   ενταξει....ο nick εχει ενα θεμα 
> με αυτον τον τυπο διακοπτων αλλα οκ! το θεμα σηκωνει αναλυση αλλα οχι επι της παρουσης! 
> αν το μονο λαθος που εκανα ειναι ( ο διακοπτης ) τοτε δηλωνω εθνικα υπερηφανος! 
> και μια φωτο για τον  nick !



Γύρνα όλα τα On Off να φαίνονται !!!!

----------


## nick1974

> και μια φωτο για τον  nick !




Που μπαίνει η δικιά σου? Να ξέρω να ανεβάσω τις φωτό απ' τα κομοδίνα να σε βάλει σε δουλειά, κι αν τολμάς βάλε εκεί αυτούς τους διακόπτες χαχαχαα (πιθανές παρενέργειες : να κοιμάσαι πάρεα με τα περιστέρια στην ταράτσα)  


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> (οχι πως δε μισω αυτους τους διακοπτες αλλα αλλο αυτο)




Με πασα επιφυλαξη ,αυτους τους διακοπτες με το ταμπελακι on/off  θυμαμαι απο τα εφηβικα μου χρονια, πανω σε  αυτοσχεδια αυτοταλαντωτα
 EL504 η 6146 . Ηταν πολυ σφικτοι στο αψε-σβησε και εδιναν τη σιγουρια οτι το μηχανημα αναψε και να τα χαμογελα και η ικανοποιηση .

----------


## Dimitris AR

Ρε τι επαθε ο ανθρωπος με αυτον τον διακοπτη  :Lol:  , καλα κανω εγω και τους βαζω στις κατασκευες μου στην πισω οψη , ασε που ειναι και διαφορετικοι !! .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Ρε τι επαθε ο ανθρωπος με αυτον τον διακοπτη  , καλα κανω εγω και τους βαζω στις κατασκευες μου στην πισω οψη , ασε που ειναι και διαφορετικοι !! .




δημητρη θα εφαγε κανενα τρακο απο 220 πιτσιρικας σε κανενα αυτοταλαντωτο (μολις ακουμπησε το διακοπτη)...τοτε που καναμε
ανορθωση δυκτιου...γιατι δεν περισευαν λαλα για μετασχ/στες....και θα του εμεινε χαραγμενο στη μνημη του!
κ ετσι....μολις τους βλεπει....εφιαλτης στο δρομο με τις λευκες...... :Lol: 
nick σε προλαβα φιλε....! ένιωσα τον κίνδυνο και τις εδειξα τα κομοδινα....! ευτηχως δεν ενθουσιαστηκε πολυ!  :Tongue2:

----------


## nick1974

Πληροφοριακα τους χρησιμοποιω κι εγω στη δουλεια μου για simulations, αλλα οχι σε φατσες μηχανηματων  :Tongue2: 





> nick σε προλαβα φιλε....! ένιωσα τον κίνδυνο και τις εδειξα τα κομοδινα....! ευτηχως δεν ενθουσιαστηκε πολυ!



τη γλυτωσες  :Tongue2:

----------


## Horus

Για σας και απο μενα . Δεν εχω γραψει εδω αλλα σας διαβαζω συχνα..
 Επειδη ειμαι σε διαδικασια του να μαζευω τα υλικα για ολοκληρωμενο ενισχυτή με el34 single end (και δεν θελω να ανοίξω προς το παρον νεο νημα) θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τι ειναι καλύτερο για  πολαπλες εισοδους (3 θα εχω, η μια phono (Riaa) ) εχω βρει αυτο https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stereo-4-Wa...frcectupt=true .
εχει καποιος καμια γνωμη?? Ειναι καλητερο απο απλο μεταγωγικο διακοπτη? 
Βασιλης.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Για σας και απο μενα . Δεν εχω γραψει εδω αλλα σας διαβαζω συχνα..
>  Επειδη ειμαι σε διαδικασια του να μαζευω τα υλικα για ολοκληρωμενο ενισχυτή με el34 single end (και δεν θελω να ανοίξω προς το παρον νεο νημα) θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τι ειναι καλύτερο για  πολαπλες εισοδους (3 θα εχω, η μια phono (Riaa) ) εχω βρει αυτο https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stereo-4-Wa...frcectupt=true .
> εχει καποιος καμια γνωμη?? Ειναι καλητερο απο απλο μεταγωγικο διακοπτη? 
> Βασιλης.



Αν και δεν είμαι ο ειδικότερος όλων αλλά αρκετά τολμηρός, μόλις χθες έφτιαχνα την τριπλή μου είσοδο και με μισό ενισχυτή την δοκίμασα με επιτυχία ως εξής. 
Δεν αγόρασα τέτοιο κυκλωματάκι έτοιμο αλλά εισάγω και τις τρεις εισόδους με τρία στερεο καλώδια μπλενταρισμένα έως τον περιστροφικό επιλογέα 3 θέσεων.(αυτοί που συνήθως κυκλοφορούν έχουν 4 πιν στο κέντρο και 12 πιν γύρω γυρω που αντιστοιχούν 3 περιφερειακά ανα 1 εσωτερικό). Ανάλογα, έχουν αντίστοιχα πιν για 12, 6, 4, και 3 θέσεις. Χοντρικά μοιάζουν αλλά μόνο τα κεντρικά και η ύπαρξη στοπ τα διαχωρίζουν. 
Σε πρώτη δοκιμή τρελλάθηκε στο θόρυβο και τα βουίσματα από παράσιτα αλλά με προσεκτικότερη συνδεσμολόγηση και έξτρα θωράκιση με αλουμινοταινία που είχα πάρει από παλιό καλώδιο υπολογιστών και των τριων καλωδίων μαζί, ταξίδεψαν όλη τη διαδρομή χωρίς προβλήματα. Με ίδιο μπλενταρισμένο καλώδιο από τον περιστροφικό επιλογέα πήγα στο κεντρικό Volume αλλά και παραλλήλιζα μια αντίσταση στην αυτοπόλωση της καθόδου της προενισχυτριας για να πάρω ισοδύναμο αποτέλεσμα προενίσχυσης ανάλογα την είσοδο που είχα επιλέξει. Δεν έφθασα στο Phono βέβαια ακόμα λόγω κάποιου ατυχήματος με λάμπα αλλά και κάποιων άλλων τεχνικών δυσκολιών ....   Ρώτα με αν θες κάτι άλλο ....

----------


## Horus

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση ... Δηλ εισαι υπερ ενος απλου μεταγωγικου διακοπτη... 
Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ρωτησω πολλα ακομα... Αλλα ας μην γεμιζουμε το νημα με τη παρουσιαση του φιλου.. Θα τα ξαναπουμε οταν μαζεψω τα υλικα και μπει μια αρχη σε πρακτικο επιπεδο.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση ... Δηλ εισαι υπερ ενος απλου μεταγωγικου διακοπτη... 
> Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ρωτησω πολλα ακομα... Αλλα ας μην γεμιζουμε το νημα με τη παρουσιαση του φιλου.. Θα τα ξαναπουμε οταν μαζεψω τα υλικα και μπει μια αρχη σε πρακτικο επιπεδο.



Τουλάχιστον αυτά που λέμε έχουν πρακτικό ενδιαφέρον. Γλυτώνεις άλλη μια τροφοδοσία για τα ρελεδάκια και εισάγεις την γείωση σου από εκεί, και όλα κυλούν πιο όμορφα. Φωτό το βράδυ αργά ... 
Υ.Γ. έφτιαξα και δικούς μου μετασχηματιστές προσαρμογής εξόδου (μείον 100€) και είμαι στα τελειώματα για να το παρουσιάσω. !!!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Τουλάχιστον αυτά που λέμε έχουν πρακτικό ενδιαφέρον. Γλυτώνεις άλλη μια τροφοδοσία για τα ρελεδάκια και εισάγεις την γείωση σου από εκεί, και όλα κυλούν πιο όμορφα. Φωτό το βράδυ αργά ... 
> Υ.Γ. έφτιαξα και δικούς μου μετασχηματιστές προσαρμογής εξόδου (μείον 100€) και είμαι στα τελειώματα για να το παρουσιάσω. !!!




 :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: 
παρα πολυ ωραια...! δωσε λεπτομεριες για τους εξοδου! αναμενουμε...οπως φυσικα και ολο το συνολο!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Για σας και απο μενα . Δεν εχω γραψει εδω αλλα σας διαβαζω συχνα..
>  Επειδη ειμαι σε διαδικασια του να μαζευω τα υλικα για ολοκληρωμενο ενισχυτή με el34 single end (και δεν θελω να ανοίξω προς το παρον νεο νημα) θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τι ειναι καλύτερο για  πολαπλες εισοδους (3 θα εχω, η μια phono (Riaa) ) εχω βρει αυτο https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stereo-4-Wa...frcectupt=true .
> εχει καποιος καμια γνωμη?? Ειναι καλητερο απο απλο μεταγωγικο διακοπτη? 
> Βασιλης.



φίλε μου καλησπέρα! δεν χαλάς κανένα νήμα....! το έχω πάρει και γω αυτό από ebay...αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα να το βάλω
σ έναν προενισχυτή που θα έχει και phono & line ! και να αφήσω το λαμπάτο ως τελικό και να μην το φορτώσω παραπάνω!

----------


## nick1974

Δε θα απαντησω αμεσα δινοντας μασημενη τροφη (ετσι κι αλλιως οι diyers δε τη λατρευουν) αλλα θα εισαγω απλως μερικα δεδομενα:
1.καλυτερη επαφη ειναι η καμια επαφη!
2.αν πρεπει να χρησιμοποιηθει ντε και καλα επαφη, τα καλυτερα υλικα ειναι η πλατινα και ο χρυσος. (ασημια, τσιγκους, νικελ, κραματα κτλ ερχονται πολυ πιο κατω).
3.καλυτερο ρελε ειναι σε κενο αερος η σε λαδι (δυστυχως και τα δυο δυσευρετα, αν και το δευτερο ειναι εφικτο να φτιαχτει)
4. διακοπτης η ρελε η οτιδηποτε χρησιμοποιειται σε σειρα με χαμηλα σηματα και προενισχυτες υψηλης ενισχυσης (πχ ecc83) πρεπει να θωρακιζονται.
5.για σηματα υψηλοτερης τασης χρησιμοποιουμε πιο αναισθητες λαμπες πχ ecc81, ecc82, e88cc κτλ, ενω αν θελουμε να κανουμε μεταγωγη ασθενων σηματων με χρηση ευαισθητων λυχνιων υψηλης ενισχυσης οπως ecc83, 6sn7 κτλ καλο ειναι και οι λαμπες να θωρακιζονται, οπως και να μπαινουν πριν απο οποιοδηποτε κυκλωμα μεταγωγης 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δε θα απαντησω αμεσα δινοντας μασημενη τροφη (ετσι κι αλλιως οι diyers δε τη λατρευουν) αλλα θα εισαγω απλως μερικα δεδομενα:
> 1.καλυτερη επαφη ειναι η καμια επαφη!
> 2.αν πρεπει να χρησιμοποιηθει ντε και καλα επαφη, τα καλυτερα υλικα ειναι η πλατινα και ο χρυσος. (ασημια, τσιγκους, νικελ, κραματα κτλ ερχονται πολυ πιο κατω).
> 3.καλυτερο ρελε ειναι σε κενο αερος η σε λαδι (δυστυχως και τα δυο δυσευρετα, αν και το δευτερο ειναι εφικτο να φτιαχτει)
> 4. διακοπτης η ρελε η οτιδηποτε χρησιμοποιειται σε σειρα με χαμηλα σηματα και προενισχυτες υψηλης ενισχυσης (πχ ecc83) πρεπει να θωρακιζονται.
> 5.για σηματα υψηλοτερης τασης χρησιμοποιουμε πιο αναισθητες λαμπες πχ ecc81, ecc82, e88cc κτλ, ενω αν θελουμε να κανουμε μεταγωγη ασθενων σηματων με χρηση ευαισθητων λυχνιων υψηλης ενισχυσης οπως ecc83, 6sn7 κτλ καλο ειναι και οι λαμπες να θωρακιζονται, οπως και να μπαινουν πριν απο οποιοδηποτε κυκλωμα μεταγωγης 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου σε όλα σχεδόν εκτός του 5) γιατί δεν μου φτάνει που είμαι πρωτάρης, αλλά έβαλα ως προενίσχυση ρώσικη έκδοση της EF184 που είναι πολύ ευαίσθητη και παρόλα αυτά, αν γίνουν προσεκτικά και μελετημένα περάσματα και θωρακίσεις, προσπερνιούνται τα πάντα. Κρατάω μια επιφυλαξη για το τέλος γιατί όλο και κάτι πάει στραβά καμιά φορά.

----------


## selectronic

> ...5.για σηματα *υψηλοτερης τασης*...







> Θα  συμφωνήσω μαζί σου σε όλα σχεδόν εκτός του 5) γιατί δεν μου φτάνει που  είμαι πρωτάρης, αλλά έβαλα ως προενίσχυση ρώσικη έκδοση της EF184 που  είναι πολύ ευαίσθητη και παρόλα αυτά, αν γίνουν προσεκτικά και  μελετημένα περάσματα και θωρακίσεις, προσπερνιούνται τα πάντα. Κρατάω  μια επιφυλαξη για το τέλος γιατί όλο και κάτι πάει στραβά καμιά  φορά.



Άλλο να εισάγεις 100mV θόρυβο σε ένα σήμα με πλάτος 1Vp-p και άλλο 100mV θόρυβος σε ένα σήμα με τάση Vp-p 100V! (μέγεθος θορύβου και θωράκιση ίδια και για τις δύο περιπτώσεις)
Στην μία περίπτωση έχεις 10% του σήματος θόρυβο που σημαίνει ότι θα ακούγεται χάλια και στην άλλη περίπτωση 0.1% θόρυβο που μπορεί και μην τον πιάνεις καθόλου στο αυτί  :Wink:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Άλλο να εισάγεις 100mV θόρυβο σε ένα σήμα με πλάτος 1Vp-p και άλλο 100mV θόρυβος σε ένα σήμα με τάση Vp-p 100V! (μέγεθος θορύβου και θωράκιση ίδια και για τις δύο περιπτώσεις)
> Στην μία περίπτωση έχεις 10% του σήματος θόρυβο που σημαίνει ότι θα ακούγεται χάλια και στην άλλη περίπτωση 0.1% θόρυβο που μπορεί και μην τον πιάνεις καθόλου στο αυτί



Και προς τον Νίκο και τον Γιάννη, 
Ναι αλλά κάτι δεν κατάλαβα καλά, να βάλω μεταγωγέα μετά την προενίσχυση και τι να μεταγάγω εκεί μετά την προενίσχυση ..... ;;;;; Η προενισχύτρια λυχνία τι θα προενισχύει, ποιό σήμα ;;;

----------


## selectronic

Εγώ το μόνο που είπα είναι ότι τα ασθενή σήματα είναι πολύ πιο "ευπαθή" από τα ισχυρά, πχ το σήμα RCA στην είσοδο ενισχυτή είναι ευάλωτο στον θόρυβο ενώ το σήμα εξόδου του τελικού ενισχυτή αλλοιώνεται πολύ λιγότερο από τον ίδιο θόρυβο, για τον λόγο που έγραψα.
Όσο βάζεις OpAmp amps/buffers, ρελεδάκια, διακόπτες, tone control κτλ, εισάγεις σε κάθε βήμα και κάποια παραμόρφωση. Όπως είπε και ο Νίκος "καλυτερη επαφη ειναι η καμιά επαφή"!

Τα ίδια ρελεδάκια και διακόπτες αν μπουν στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή έχουν λιγότερο αντίκτυπο στον ήχο που ακούς από τα μεγάφωνα.
Και αν το πάρεις και ανάποδα, ότι παραμόρφωση (πχ από OpAmp) ή θόρυβο (πχ από μετ/στη εκεί κοντά) εισάγεις σε σήμα εισόδου ενισχυτή θα το πάρεις ενισχυμένο στην έξοδο, αυτό κάνει ο ενισχυτή, ενισχύει *τα πάντα*!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Εγώ το μόνο που είπα είναι ότι τα ασθενή σήματα είναι πολύ πιο "ευπαθή" από τα ισχυρά, πχ το σήμα RCA στην είσοδο ενισχυτή είναι ευάλωτο στον θόρυβο ενώ το σήμα εξόδου του τελικού ενισχυτή αλλοιώνεται πολύ λιγότερο από τον ίδιο θόρυβο, για τον λόγο που έγραψα.
> Όσο βάζεις OpAmp amps/buffers, ρελεδάκια, διακόπτες, tone control κτλ, εισάγεις σε κάθε βήμα και κάποια παραμόρφωση. Όπως είπε και ο Νίκος "καλυτερη επαφη ειναι η καμιά επαφή"!
> 
> Τα ίδια ρελεδάκια και διακόπτες αν μπουν στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή έχουν λιγότερο αντίκτυπο στον ήχο που ακούς από τα μεγάφωνα.
> Και αν το πάρεις και ανάποδα, ότι παραμόρφωση (πχ από OpAmp) ή θόρυβο (πχ από μετ/στη εκεί κοντά) εισάγεις σε σήμα εισόδου ενισχυτή θα το πάρεις ενισχυμένο στην έξοδο, αυτό κάνει ο ενισχυτή, ενισχύει *τα πάντα*!



Ναι τώρα αποκαταστησες τα πράματα !!! .... αλλά έλα που θα θέλαμε και balance και κάτι παραπάνω από απλό tone control κλπ κλπ

----------


## Horus

Μην ανοιγουμε μεγαλη συζητηση για τα tone control και τα balance που πολλοι (και εγω μαζι τους) τα θεωρουν αχρηστα κα το μονο που κανουν ειναι να χαλανε τον ηχο..  (Θελουμε να ακουμε την ηχογράφηση οπως ειναι).

----------

mikemtb (07-11-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ..... αυτά που λέμε έχουν πρακτικό ενδιαφέρον. Γλυτώνεις άλλη μια τροφοδοσία για τα ρελεδάκια και εισάγεις την γείωση σου από εκεί, και όλα κυλούν πιο όμορφα. Φωτό το βράδυ αργά ...



Λοιπόν, ..... ακαταστασία .... λόγω της δίψας του λαού για φωτό .... 
 
η θωράκιση μισοτελειωμένη, περιμένει και την τελευταία κόλληση.

----------


## Horus

Καταλαβα με τη θωρακιση με τη αλουμινοταινια, αλλα εχω ενα ενδοιασμο με τα καλωδια που εχεις βαλει... (Αν ειναι οπως νομιζω τα μικροφωνου που λενε). Τα καλωδια αυτα ειναι επιρρεπη σε συνακροασεις και μπερδεματα μεταξυ L και R καναλιου... Δεν εχουν θωρακιση σε καθε καναλι χωριστα και σιγουρα δημιουργούνται και ανεπιθύμητες χωρητικότητες, οπως εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν μεταφερουν σημα πανω απο 10Κhz... 
Για πες μου ακριβως τι μεταγωγικο διακοπτη εχεις βαλει..

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Καταλαβα με τη θωρακιση με τη αλουμινοταινια, αλλα εχω ενα ενδοιασμο με τα καλωδια που εχεις βαλει... (Αν ειναι οπως νομιζω τα μικροφωνου που λενε). Τα καλωδια αυτα ειναι επιρρεπη σε συνακροασεις και μπερδεματα μεταξυ L και R καναλιου... Δεν εχουν θωρακιση σε καθε καναλι χωριστα και σιγουρα δημιουργούνται και ανεπιθύμητες χωρητικότητες, οπως εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν μεταφερουν σημα πανω απο 10Κhz... 
> Για πες μου ακριβως τι μεταγωγικο διακοπτη εχεις βαλει..



Έχω βασανιστεί μόνος μου στην πράξη με ελάχιστη βοήθεια και πολύ διάβασμα. Είναι τα πιο συνήθη μπλενταρισμένα που κυκλοφορούν ως στερεοφωνικά. Για σήμα πάνω από 10KHz που λες μόνο πρόβλημα δεν έχω μέχρι στιγμή, ίσα ίσα που ακούγεται έντονα πρίμος ο ήχος. Αναμενει το εξωτερικό μπλενταζ ανοιχτό για να κλείσω στο τέλος, γειωμένο μάλλον .... 
Οι συγκεκριμένοι αν και ανοιχτοί είναι πολύ σφιχτοί στο δούλεμα τους (βλέπε Νίκος) αν και υπάρχουν κλειστοί σε ασπρομαυρο περίβλημα. 
 
Ο μεσαίος είναι 3 θέσεων , έχει 4 πιν στο κέντρο και μεταγάγει το καθε ένα σε τρία άλλα, οπότε μπορείς να έχεις δύο είσοδους και δυο ακόμα επαφές. 
Ο δεξιά είναι 6 θέσεων, έχει μόνο δυο πιν στο κέντρο. 12/3 μεσαία πιν = 4 θέσεις κλπ

----------


## nick1974

> Και προς τον Νίκο και τον Γιάννη, 
> Ναι αλλά κάτι δεν κατάλαβα καλά, να βάλω μεταγωγέα μετά την προενίσχυση και τι να μεταγάγω εκεί μετά την προενίσχυση ..... ;;;;; Η προενισχύτρια λυχνία τι θα προενισχύει, ποιό σήμα ;;;



απλως βαζεις οσες πηγες και προενισχυτριες και κανεις μεταγωγη σε σημα αρκετων Volt.
δε νομιζω να χεις 10 πηγες ωστε να ναι θεμα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> απλως βαζεις οσες πηγες και προενισχυτριες και κανεις μεταγωγη σε σημα αρκετων Volt.
> δε νομιζω να χεις 10 πηγες ωστε να ναι θεμα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Πάντα ήσουν παραλής Νίκο μου ..... !!!!

----------


## selectronic

> Μην ανοιγουμε μεγαλη συζητηση για τα tone control και τα balance που πολλοι (και εγω μαζι τους) τα θεωρουν αχρηστα κα το μονο που κανουν ειναι να χαλανε τον ηχο..  (Θελουμε να ακουμε την ηχογράφηση οπως ειναι).



Αρκεί βέβαια να έχουμε όλοι reference ενισχυτές και monitor ηχεία...

----------


## nick1974

> Πάντα ήσουν παραλής Νίκο μου ..... !!!!



στοιχισουν τοσο πολυ μερικες προενισχυτριες απο Ρωσια και βασεις απο Κινα?
εγω πιο ακριβους βρισκω τους πυκνωτες παρα τις λαμπες

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> στοιχισουν τοσο πολυ μερικες προενισχυτριες απο Ρωσια και βασεις απο Κινα?
> εγω πιο ακριβους βρισκω τους πυκνωτες παρα τις λαμπες
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Να σου πω τώρα πως έχεις άδικο, δεν έχεις .... Απλά θα επιβαρυνθεί η κατασκευή με αρκετά Watt ακόμη, μπας και θελήσουμε να αλλάξουμε είσοδο ...

----------


## nick1974

> Να σου πω τώρα πως έχεις άδικο, δεν έχεις .... Απλά θα επιβαρυνθεί η κατασκευή με αρκετά Watt ακόμη, μπας και θελήσουμε να αλλάξουμε είσοδο ...



Η μονη ταση που καλο ειναι να λειτουργει συνεχως οσο ο προ ειναι αναμενος ειναι αυτη των νηματων.
Σε αυτες τις λυχνιες συνηθως ειναι 300-350mA στα 6.3.
Αν εχεις 2-3 πηγες δεν ειναι καθολου προβλημα κατι τετοιο, αν ομως εχεις καμια 10ρια φυσικα μιλαμε για μερικα επιπλεον Watt καταναλωση, αλλα παντα μιλαμε για πηγες χαμηλων σηματων, γιατι απο μια καρτα ηχου η ενα cd, dvd, br, κινητο, κτλ κτλ μπορεις να παρεις αρκετα υψηλη εξοδο, ακομα και 2V ωστε να μην εχεις αναγγη μια πολυ ευαισθητη προενισχυτρια στην εισοδο

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ........
>  γιατι απο μια καρτα ηχου η ενα cd, dvd, br, κινητο, κτλ κτλ μπορεις να παρεις αρκετα υψηλη εξοδο, ακομα και 2V ωστε να μην εχεις αναγγη μια πολυ ευαισθητη προενισχυτρια στην εισοδο



μια που πήγε εκεί το θέμα, που θα βρω τις συνήθεις τιμές τάσης εξόδου από τις κλασσικές συσκευές ;;; Phono line, radio, CD, TV κλπ ;;;; ότι από κάρτες ήχου σύγχρονων συσκευών νομίζω ότι παίρνω και κάτι παραπάνω (όχι πάντα) αλλά πως το ψάχνω αυτό με τι ορολογία ;;;

----------


## nick1974

> μια που πήγε εκεί το θέμα, που θα βρω τις συνήθεις τιμές τάσης εξόδου από τις κλασσικές συσκευές ;;; Phono line, radio, CD, TV κλπ ;;;; ότι από κάρτες ήχου σύγχρονων συσκευών νομίζω ότι παίρνω και κάτι παραπάνω (όχι πάντα) αλλά πως το ψάχνω αυτό με τι ορολογία ;;;



γενικα η καθε συσκευη γραφει τι βγαζει αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες οι περισσοτερες πηγες που αναφερεις 1 βολτακι η και 2 μερικες το βγαζουν, γι αυτο εχει βγει και η πανηλιθια μοδα των "παθητικων προενισχυτων" για τους audiofools.
το μεγαλο προβλημα ηταν και ειναι τα πικαπ που εχουν πολυ χαμηλο σημα, και εχουν απαιτηση διαφορων κυκλωματων προενισχυσης (riaa + preamp).

σε πηγες που βγαζουν υψηλη ταση ειναι λιγο ακυρο και αρνητικο να βαζεις λυχνιες υψηλης ευαισθησιας.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπέρα σας! το ενισχυτάκι αυτό μου έμαθε πολλά! ήταν το πρώτο μου λαμπάτο! 
έκτοτε έκανα διάφορους  πειραματισμούς!! πάμε λοιπόν παρακάτω!
ένας κύκλος έκλεισε λοιπόν για να ανοίξει ένας καινούργιος!

under upgrade!!

----------


## aris285

Τι εχουμε εδω????

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Τι εχουμε εδω????




καλησπέρα φίλε Αρη! αναβάθμιση σε όλους τους τομείς!

----------


## Vagelis64

Λυχνια, η ….γλυκια ακουστική "πόρνη". Σε ξεμυαλιζει με τον ηχο της και το ομορφο χρωμμα στο σκοταδι της.
Με ενισχυτες δεν εχω ασχοληθει γενικα.
Μονο τους 2 cressedo ειχα φτιαξει απο ELEKTOR.
Τον 2 Χ 80 πριν 30 χρονια περιπου, δουλευει ακομη.
Τον 2 Χ 300 πριν 25 χρονια περιπου ...ακομη ψυκξτρα θελει.
Δουλευε τοτε αλλα τον καρατησα, καποια στιγμη θα τον δουλεψω.
Ονειρο μου ενας ενισχυτης με λυχνιες 2 Χ 15  .
Αλλο πραγμα!!!!  Πόρνη σαλονιου ειπαμε. Για λιγους, μερακληδες και εκλεκτα αυτια.
Γειας τα χερια σου, να ευχαριστηθεις την τοσο ομορφη κατασκευη σου.
Θα ακολουθησω κάποτε.

----------


## aris285

Για πες τι έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις?

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Λυχνια, η β¦.γλυκια ακουστική "πόρνη". Σε ξεμυαλιζει με τον ηχο της και το ομορφο χρωμμα στο σκοταδι της.
> Με ενισχυτες δεν εχω ασχοληθει γενικα.
> Μονο τους 2 cressedo ειχα φτιαξει απο ELEKTOR.
> Τον 2 Χ 80 πριν 30 χρονια περιπου, δουλευει ακομη.
> Τον 2 Χ 300 πριν 25 χρονια περιπου ...ακομη ψυκξτρα θελει.
> Δουλευε τοτε αλλα τον καρατησα, καποια στιγμη θα τον δουλεψω.
> Ονειρο μου ενας ενισχυτης με λυχνιες 2 Χ 15  .
> Αλλο πραγμα!!!!  Πόρνη σαλονιου ειπαμε. Για λιγους, μερακληδες και εκλεκτα αυτια.
> Γειας τα χερια σου, να ευχαριστηθεις την τοσο ομορφη κατασκευη σου.
> Θα ακολουθησω κάποτε.




φυσικά και να το κάνεις φίλε μου! η προσωπική κατασκευή δίνει χαρά! ακούγεται καλύτερα!!
αυτό ήταν το πρώτο μου ενισχυτάκι! έχω φτιάξει κ άλλα..αλλά θεώρησα πώς αυτό χρειάζοταν
μια γερή αναβάθμιση.....κ έτσι το ξανάβαλα στον πάγκο!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Για πες τι έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις?



surprise..!!! :Wink:

----------


## djmikep

Καλησπερα !!!. Το κουτι το αλουμινενιο που μπορω να το αγορασω ?

----------

